
'Perhaps we now have the link between vaccination and autism' - LeoJiWoo
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-5133049/Aluminium-vaccines-cause-autism.html
======
chrisbennet
PubMed Sept 5, 2017 “RETRACTED: Subcutaneous injections of aluminum at vaccine
adjuvant levels activate innate immune genes in mouse brain that are
homologous with biomarkers of autism.“

[https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/28923356](https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/28923356)

------
metalliqaz
Why is this even posted here? An article at the Daily Mail, which either makes
or repeats intentionally inflammatory and startlingly misguided conclusions
about a paper related to aluminum accumulation in the brain.

Like why even dignify this conspiracy bullshit with a post? These people
rushing to implicate vaccines don't seem to have a problem with aluminum foil
and aluminum cans holding their food.

------
lafar6502
Would be really great if there was a link confirmed by science

~~~
chrisbennet
Because you believe it already (without scientific evidence) and you want to
be right?

~~~
lafar6502
Because it would be a way of breaking the current believe/not believe division
and civilised way forward. Something like: you were right that something was
wrong with the vaccines but in general they are good thing, we can solve the
problems and move forward. No more religious wars.

~~~
metalliqaz
lol if you think the "religious wars" would end. You can't reason someone out
of a conclusion they didn't reason themselves into.

